# Neuer DT LRS Dämpfer für LSD!!!



## lagosirio (18. April 2004)

Der Schweizer Generalimporteur von Bergwerk sagte mir heute er verbaut seit 4 Wochen am LSD einen neuen, speziellen DT Swiss Dämpfer für LRS Rahmen der mit nur 2-3 bar arbeitet und ein ganz neues, natürlich (noch) besseres Fahrgefühl gibt!
Der 210 sei ja eigentlich gar nicht für LRS entwickelt worden und somit hätte man jetzt etwas Neues dafür gebracht.

Wer weiss etwas darüber?
Lohnt sich das Ding?

Auf der DT-Swiss Page gibts noch keine Infos.



Lagosirio


----------



## Lumix (18. April 2004)

lagosirio schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schweizer Generalimporteur von Bergwerk sagte mir heute er verbaut seit 4 Wochen am LSD einen neuen, speziellen DT Swiss Dämpfer für LRS Rahmen der mit nur 2-3 bar arbeitet und ein ganz neues, natürlich (noch) besseres Fahrgefühl gibt!
> Der 210 sei ja eigentlich gar nicht für LRS entwickelt worden und somit hätte man jetzt etwas Neues dafür gebracht.
> 
> Wer weiss etwas darüber?
> ...



Servus,


hört sich spannend an. Mit meinem LSD mache ich gerde die ersten Touren und kann über den 210L nichts nachteiliges sagen. 

Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob man dann die Wippe bahalten kann, oder eine neue Wippe benötigt.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagosirio (18. April 2004)

Wippe bleibt genau gleich. Keine Änderungen.
Der Dämpfer ähnelt vielleicht dem German A Modell.

Lagosirio


----------



## Lumix (7. Mai 2004)

lagosirio schrieb:
			
		

> Wippe bleibt genau gleich. Keine Änderungen.
> Der Dämpfer ähnelt vielleicht dem German A Modell.
> 
> Lagosirio




Welche meinst Du??? Es gibt zwei Arten.

1) Umlenkwippe in Verbindung mit dem Bees 






2) Umlenkwippe in Verbindung mit dem DT-Swiss





Peter


----------



## lagosirio (7. Mai 2004)

Zufällig grade heute hab ich mich nochmal informiert. Der Dämpfer ähnelt dem normalen DT210 ziemlich, hat allerdings scheinbar eine etwas grössere Kammer und auch einen grösseren Hub und sitzt stabiler im LSD Rahmen. Das führt dazu, dass er nicht so eine extreme Progression hat wie das bisherige Modell womit der Federweg angeblich optimaler ausgenutzt wird.
Bergwerk will jetzt damit anfangen ihn einzubauen. 
Bezüglich anderer Wippe als beim Standard 210er hab ich nichts gehört. Die BEES-Variante gibt's doch gar nicht mehr, oder?

Genaue Modellbezeichnung: "DT Swiss SSD 210L LRS 320mm"
DT Art.Nr.: d017.05030000.200000


----------



## Lumix (7. Mai 2004)

Ist Recht, ist aber für evt. für Bergwerker mit der alten Variante wissenswert.


Kann man auch schon kaufen!!!!


Hier ein Ausschnitt aus einem I-Shop!!!

******************************************************+


 DT SSD 210L  


Artikelnummer:   70702007  

Hersteller:   DT Swiss 
Kategorie:  Federbeine  
Gruppierung:   Dämpfer SSD 210L  
Website:  www.dtswiss.com 

Farbe:  schwarz  
Größen:  320 mm  

empf. Verkaufspreis:  519.00   

speziell für LRS-System; mit Lockout; ohne Buchsensets! 
Ein Dämpfungselement (Öl-Luft) der Spitzenklasse. Er besticht durch gute Funktion und ansprechendes Design! Er ist besonders wartungsfreundlich und bietet höchsten Bedienungskomfort. Der SSD 210L besitzt ein leicht zu bedienendes Lockout. Die Zugstufe lässt sich per Verstellrad in 40 Stufen exakt regulieren. Ein grosser Luftkammerdurchmesser erlaubt niedrigen Betriebsdruck, serienmässige Kugelgelenke sorgen für eine momentenfreie Lagerung im Rahmen. Das Ergebnis ist eine höhere Lebensdauer, wobei nervenschonend Geld gespart wird! 100% swiss made. Pat. pending.; zu einem Federbein gehören immer 2 Einbaubuchsensets, die separat bestellt werden müssen; empf. VK-Preis inkl. 2 Buchsensets!


----------



## Lumix (15. Juli 2004)

nochobenschieb

Ich gebe nicht auf, evt. meldet sich Toni mal auf aktuelle Dinge.

Peter


----------



## AnthonyXIV (16. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all, 

der neue DT Swiss Dämpfer hat einen Hub von 200mm und ist speziell für die LSD Geometrie entwickelt worden. Er hat eine größere Luftkammer und eine "bessere" Kennlinie.
Der Dämpfer benötigt eine NEUE Umlenkwippe. Die derzeitigen LSD und DT Wippen sind NICHT kompatibel.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## wilbo (17. Juli 2004)

@anthony,

Wird Bergwerk die Geometrie des LSD für 2005 anpassen, und den Einsatz einer 100mm Gabel ermöglichen (ähnlich Titus mit dem Racer-X 100)? Das wäre doch was, vorne eine Fox 100X und hinten der neue DT-Dämpfer!
Happy trails

wilbo


----------



## Bassi (18. Juli 2004)

wilbo schrieb:
			
		

> @anthony,
> 
> Wird Bergwerk die Geometrie des LSD für 2005 anpassen, und den Einsatz einer 100mm Gabel ermöglichen (ähnlich Titus mit dem Racer-X 100)? Das wäre doch was, vorne eine Fox 100X und hinten der neue DT-Dämpfer!
> Happy trails
> ...




Na ich hoffe mal nicht ! Das ist doch ein XC Bike, und so wie es ist, ist es perfekt. Wer 100mm Gabeln und Hinterbauten will, der soll sich ein Pfadfinder nehmen. Dafür ist es ja da.


----------



## wilbo (18. Juli 2004)

@Bassi,

Ich will zwar keine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen und warscheinlich hätte man bei der Marathon-DM auch mit einem starren P-21 vorne dabei sein können, aber der Trend geht auch im XC vermehrt zu mehr Federweg. In Houffalize fuhr Roel Paulissen jedenfalls mit vollem Federweg. Seine Gabel dürfte Dir ja bekannt sein  
In Lugano bei der WM tauschte Kabush die Skareb gegen eine Black mit 100mm weil der XC-Kurs ziemlich "heavy" war.
Noch was: hast Du lange auf das weisse LSD warten müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (18. Juli 2004)

wilbo schrieb:
			
		

> @anthony,
> 
> Wird Bergwerk die Geometrie des LSD für 2005 anpassen, und den Einsatz einer 100mm Gabel ermöglichen (ähnlich Titus mit dem Racer-X 100)? Das wäre doch was, vorne eine Fox 100X und hinten der neue DT-Dämpfer!
> Happy trails
> ...



Mh, ich komme mit den 80mm hinten gut aus und vorn werde ich von 100 auf 80mm umbauen.

Peter


----------



## Bassi (18. Juli 2004)

hmm, also ich finde 80mm völlig ausreichend ! Auch für harte XC Rennen. Aber dafür hat Bergwerk ja mehrere Modelle. Eines mit eben etwas weniger Federweg, und eines mit etwas mehr...

Auf das LSD habe ich relativ lange warten müssen, ja ! (ca. 3 Monate). Aber ist ja auch nach meinen Wünschen lackiert worden (inkl. Dekore !). Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr ist auch nach Wunsch.


----------



## pedale3 (19. Juli 2004)

[email protected],

kann man schon in Worte fassen wie sich der Neue DT fährt?
Dein "besser" interpretiere mal als ein "anders"!

Gibt es Gründe zum Umbauen vom 210'er, oder vom Bees, auf den neuen Dämper?

Greets,
P3


----------



## Rolf (17. September 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> der neue DT Swiss Dämpfer hat einen Hub von 200mm und ist speziell für die LSD Geometrie entwickelt worden.
> AnthonyXIV



*200mm Hub*  

Entweder ich habe einen massiven Denkfehler oder es hat sich jemand vertippt! Oder hat man mit der neuen Wippe ein "negatives" Übersetzungsverhältnis von 0.5:1 oder gar 0.4:1 ?


----------

